# Specialized Roubaix expert vs Giant Defy Advanced 1



## Optomrider (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello fellow cyclists

Has anyone ridden the Specialized Roubaix Expert and the Giant Defy Advanced 1. I am looking for my first road bike having spent 3 years on a Jamis Coda Elite Flat Bar Road Bike. I am a fitness/ recreational rider. Mainly ride flats. I am a smaller lighter rider (60kg)

Thanks for your help in advance.

Cheers

Optomrider


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I think you need to ride them.
Test ride them both.
You may have the "this is the one for me" experience.


----------



## kdunal (May 29, 2010)

*very keen to know*

I am very interested in this question I am in canada and lots of Specialized people very keen on the Roubaix but the write ups on the Giant seem to be very good. Seems to me the Giant is a newe design is that true? Would love to hear from somebody who has ridden both. I am an older rider 50+ do a few cent a year and ride about 150k week 
Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

immerle said:


> I think you need to ride them.
> Test ride them both.
> You may have the "this is the one for me" experience.


+1. Even if others told you they rode both, chances are they wouldn't share your cycling experiences, preferences, fitness/ flexibility or maybe even type(s) or riding.

For those reasons alone it's best to work with the LBS's on sizing/ fitting and head out on test rides. IME it's the best way to expose yourself to the differences in fit/ feel, ride and handling and from there, narrow the field.


----------

